# Routine maintenance and small software upgrade



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This morning at 5am I performed some routine maintenance and a small software upgrade. Along with some bug fixes, the upgrade re-arranged the location of some of the graphics on the server. Please let me know if you see any missing graphics so I can re-insert them where they belong.

I have tested everything with IE 6, Netscape 7.1 and WebTV. Everything looks okay so far. I did manage to squash a bug for WebTV users so they can now use the spell check.

Thanks for your patients and please report any new bugs here.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like the newreply.php problem is back with this new software (beta 7) I just posted a reply and got the dreded "This page (newreply.php) could not be displayed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, I have seen that but it started before the upgrade. Thanks for letting me know though because I wasn't sure if it was just me. 

We are also having some speed issues that I'm also looking into. Other VBulletin owners are also getting the same problem especially when loading threads.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The nice part about that error this time is your message is getting posted, you do not need to submit it again.


BTW to help you I am using IE 6 with the WYSIWYG editor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> The nice part about that error this time is your message is getting posted, you do not need to submit it again.
> 
> BTW to help you I am using IE 6 with the WYSIWYG editor.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Scott.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

When I came to this thread, I got this script error.

Line 45
Char 2
Error editor_loaded is undefined
code 0
url http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=19096


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is anyone still seeing any errors or speed problems? I have noticed a slow and steady speed increase and haven't seen any errors over the past few days.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope, other then the non-WYSIWYG Quick Reply box back to it's normal size instead of scrunched in the corner.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No errors here the past few days.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea I stopped using the WYSIWYG box a couple weeks ago. I liked it, but can't spell.


----------

